# Traveling from Texas to Playa Del Carmen



## notactuallyanexpat (Jul 28, 2015)

A girlfriend and I are driving from Austin, TX to Playa del Carmen next week (Aug 3) with the final destination being Cozumel.
I am half Mexican and speak Spanish. She and her three children are white as can be! Platinum blonds with blue eyes. We assume we won't be a targeted bunch but what do we know? I've only driven about Baja California.
Please advise of the best route to take and where to stay along the way? We're thinking of driving to Brownsville and staying the night then crossing the border early morning and staying somewhere outside of Mexico City or Veracruz. We were also told about Eagle Pass, so that's an option as well. Any and all tips are welcome!


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

If it were me, I would cross at Laredo, pass Monterrey, continue down HWY 57, to Mexico City, leaving Laredo very Early in the morning (maybe 7:00). Lots of gas stops, food stops, and motels on that route. Also, much less dangerous route than the one you are looking at through Brownsville (Tamaulipas is the most violent state in Mexico, and you are looking at going where there is normally a lot of action). Just my dos pesos.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

coondawg said:


> If it were me, I would cross at Laredo, pass Monterrey, continue down HWY 57, to Mexico City, leaving Laredo very Early in the morning (maybe 7:00). Lots of gas stops, food stops, and motels on that route. Also, much less dangerous route than the one you are looking at through Brownsville (Tamaulipas is the most violent state in Mexico, and you are looking at going where there is normally a lot of action).


Not to mention the topes, the road construction, the oft-failing stretches of road, the potholes...did I mention the teeth-rattling topes? :noidea:



PM for more info.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree with the others. I drove the coastal road all the way to Guatemala 30 years ago. It was beautiful, but there's no way I'd take that route now, for reasons mentioned above.


----------

